# Republican Baker elected Massachusetts governor



## kwflatbed

BOSTON - Republican Charlie Baker has won the governor's race in a nail-biter of an election that seesawed throughout the night and extended into early Wednesday. Democrat Martha Coakley said she wouldn't make any immediate statement and asked her supporters to go home for the night.
Baker will replace Democratic Gov. Deval Patrick, who opted not to seek a third term in office.
About 34,000 votes separated the two, with Baker holding an edge over Coakley with 98 percent of precincts reporting, a margin of victory of about 1.6 percent.
Baker's victory will return the state's top political office to the GOP, and with it, he earns a measure of political redemption. Baker, the former CEO of Harvard Pilgrim Health Care and a top official in the administrations of Republican Govs. William Weld and Paul Cellucci, had lost to Patrick four years ago.
Coakley, who lost to Republican Scott Brown during the 2010 special election to fill the U.S. Senate seat left vacant by the death of Democratic stalwart Edward Kennedy, was also looking for comeback.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news_op...publican_baker_elected_massachusetts_governor

Coakley concedes governor's race to Baker 2min


----------



## bok

Bye bye MARSHA !


----------



## LGriffin

After two elections of deville and odrama, I had no hope but this is promising! He's not my favorite R but better than a D any day.


----------



## mpd61

Bye Bye to another _*career politician*_ who had several chances to do right, but thumbed her nose at Cops, gun-owners, and even the little guy who did nothing wrong except serve his community, but got ground up by the Commonwealth. Martha got personally involved at the end and rabbit punched a great cop. Oh her husbands a cop too?
She isn't any friend to L.E. Hope she fades away now.....................


----------



## pahapoika

Have to say for me Baker isn't exactly "awe inspiring" , but if he's as half as good as Weld or Cellucci he'll be a million times better than that bozo leaving.


----------



## Edmizer1

The thing that scares me about Baker is that he wants to eliminate the pension system. He says it is no longer a "priorty" that he will push. Deval said the same thing about the Quinn and details. Many say that if it happens, current members will be granbdfathered. Unfortunately, the pension system depends on current memebrs supporting the retirees. when its our turn, it may not be stable enough. I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I remember him talking about it 4 years ago. 

His issue, was that a state paid librarian who makes $25k a year, decides to go work as an executive admin assistant for 3 years, then pulls the plug. She gets paid for her top 3 for pension calculations, while during her whole career she didn't contribute anywhere near enough. 

I don't think he wants to end them, just normalize it.


----------



## mpd61

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I remember him talking about it 4 years ago.
> 
> His issue, was that a state paid librarian who makes $25k a year, decides to go work as an executive admin assistant for 3 years, then pulls the plug. She gets paid for her top 3 for pension calculations, while during her whole career she didn't contribute anywhere near enough.
> 
> I don't think he wants to end them, just normalize it.


Sounds like what I remember.....


----------



## pahapoika

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I remember him talking about it 4 years ago.
> 
> His issue, was that a state paid librarian who makes $25k a year, decides to go work as an executive admin assistant for 3 years, then pulls the plug. She gets paid for her top 3 for pension calculations, while during her whole career she didn't contribute anywhere near enough.
> 
> I don't think he wants to end them, just normalize it.


Will be interesting to see if that plan effects hacks working management for 30 yrs and then jumping over to the group 4 pension à la DOC

Massachusetts last time i checked had one of the better funded pension funds.


----------



## Edmizer1

pahapoika said:


> Will be interesting to see if that plan effects hacks working management for 30 yrs and then jumping over to the group 4 pension à la DOC
> 
> Massachusetts last time i checked had one of the better funded pension funds.


All of the above senarios were eliminated years ago. His running mate, Polito, who I think is great in all other areas, sponsored legislation to elimate the pension system a couple of years ago.


----------



## Edmizer1

pahapoika said:


> Will be interesting to see if that plan effects hacks working management for 30 yrs and then jumping over to the group 4 pension à la DOC
> 
> Massachusetts last time i checked had one of the better funded pension funds.


 Massachsuetts has probably the best funded state pension system in the country. We also pay very high employee contribution rates. Most employees hired after 1995 will essentially fund their own pensions. Unfortunately, this doesn't stop some people who want to eliminate the system for political reasons. Romney was caught several times citing examples of potential pension abuse "loopholes" that didn't exist. No matter how many times unions tried to correct the stories of "examples", nobody wanted to listen.


----------



## LGriffin

No one likes talk of pension grabs but there were rumors about funding under deville too.
If Baker's serious about reforming welfare as a priority, he'll be so damn busy in that rabbit hole that he won't have time to screw with the pensions of those who work for a living. 
Martha was mad with power, talking down to depts, acting like her shit didn't stink and throwing her weight around. Wonder where she'll pop up next?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Aside of the pension talk... What's the general consensus here about his election? OBVIOUSLY glad that chokely didn't get elected, but was it an election you had to hold your nose for? I remember 4 years ago the MSP supported his election efforts. Being out of the loop I have no idea if agencies supported him this time too. 

Hopefully he's a proponent of LE, not someone who skips having recruit classes for 5.5 years.


----------



## pahapoika

Forgot Baker talked about going after the pension fund, but he'll have a real fight on his hands trying to get state workers to cut their own throats 

Think i'm a 9%, the kids coming through now are 12% and the new troopers are something like 14% ?

It's a bit of a ponzi scheme  , but it works so why fix it ?


----------



## GARDA




----------



## Mr Scribbles

pahapoika said:


> Forgot Baker talked about going after the pension fund, but he'll have a real fight on his hands trying to get state workers to cut their own throats
> 
> Think i'm a 9%, the kids coming through now are 12% and the new troopers are something like 14% ?
> 
> It's a bit of a ponzi scheme  , but it works so why fix it ?


I had first hand knowledge that the pension change was a no go 4 years ago-was floated and met with such a push back Baker pulled it off his website THEN. It still comes up, though-guys were talking it about it NOW. Funny how something sticks to a guy. Anyone remember what Deval promised? Obama? Oh, right they are D's so the rumors get squashed, along with our property tax relief, and healthcare.
Also, Massachusetts' Pensions are considered by the MA Supreme Court (with case law to boot) as a contract between the State and Retiree/Employee. It cannot be altered once vested by either party-unless the system goes bankrupt. Like you said P-what you pay in depends on your date of hire, so the changes are already taking place, just so sneaky and out of sight no one notices.
It's not the 30 year and out folks that are causing a burden on this system, it's all the other people the DEMOCRATIC legislature added into the Group 4 Pension.


----------



## felony

My pension was slashed in RI under the guise of the "economy". What really happened was that politicians kept underfunding the pension fund and withdrawing monies to use for other purposes. Somehow, the state house thought it was ok, to deny those that paid into the pension system, their right to collect their pension and deny COLA's, until the pension fund was adequately funded, which will never happen in my life time. Their is on going litigation, over the mismanagement of the pension, but it will never be fixed. Now I have to perform 25 years of service to collect 50% and be 55 years old to collect. This was made unanimous across the board, so those that had 22 years in and were eligible for retirement, now have to work 25 years to get a base of 50%.

RI is as blue as they come and heavily unionized, so if it can happen there, it can happen in MA. Everyone hates our "gold plated pensions" and will try to strip us of it, as a penance, not as a reform.


----------



## pahapoika

Mr Scribbles said:


> I had first hand knowledge that the pension change was a no go 4 years ago-was floated and met with such a push back Baker pulled it off his website THEN. It still comes up, though-guys were talking it about it NOW. Funny how something sticks to a guy. Anyone remember what Deval promised? Obama? Oh, right they are D's so the rumors get squashed, along with our property tax relief, and healthcare.
> Also, Massachusetts' Pensions are considered by the MA Supreme Court (with case law to boot) as a contract between the State and Retiree/Employee. It cannot be altered once vested by either party-unless the system goes bankrupt. Like you said P-what you pay in depends on your date of hire, so the changes are already taking place, just so sneaky and out of sight no one notices.
> It's not the 30 year and out folks that are causing a burden on this system, it's all the other people the DEMOCRATIC legislature added into the Group 4 Pension.


I remember reading the statements saying we were getting something ridiculous like 2% interest on our pension fund, BUT at least the state wasn't playing high roller with our money in the overseas stock market or raiding it to fund other pet projects.

Have tried to explain to some fairly intelligent people we have money taken out of our checks and put into a pension fund and that is what pays our retirement. Sadly the propaganda has been so strong for so long it always falls on deaf ears.


----------



## mpd61

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I remember 4 years ago the MSP supported his election efforts. Being out of the loop I have no idea if agencies supported him this time too.
> 
> Hopefully he's a proponent of LE, not someone who skips having recruit classes for 5.5 years.


Not that they are big in the Bay State, but the Mass FOP officially endorsed Charley. Pretty sure NO L.E. supported the witch.....


----------



## Goose

mpd61 said:


> Not that they are big in the Bay State, but the Mass FOP officially endorsed Charley. Pretty sure NO L.E. supported the witch.....


If the FOP endorsed Marsha, you bet she would have paraded that around like Paris Hilton does her chihuaua...

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## niteowl1970

Our dyed in the wool AFSME liberals are commiserating about how Charlie Baker is going to lay off all the state workers and privatize the entire state system.


----------



## LGriffin

Goose said:


> If the FOP endorsed Marsha, you bet she would have paraded that around like Paris Hilton does her chihuaua...


That's an accurate analogy and a key reason why she's a terrible negotiator. She should've known better than to talk down to prospective supporters before advising them about what she planned to take away but she just can't keep her cool long enough to get what she wants. Aside from her attitude, Baker had a much better handle on the issues. For example, with regard to whether illegals should have DL's, Coakley failed to state a firm position while Baker was a decisive no.

FOP, MAMLEO and SPAM endorsed Baker while MaHtha got the MPA.



> Republicans - dating back to Richard Nixon, who campaigned with police at his side - have successfully courted police unions even as other labor unions remain solidly Democratic, said Jeffrey M. Berry, a political science professor at Tufts University.
> "Police unions are not like other unions," he said. "The members don't consider themselves part of the labor movement. They consider themselves law enforcement. . . . [They see] Republicans as more sympathetic to what they do on the job and supporting strict enforcements and harsh punishment for lawbreakers."


http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...from-police/hhTY4gUXQUMsTg6MROUX7K/story.html


----------



## pahapoika

MCOFU ( state correction officers union ) endorsed Baker which is amazing since they shot themselves in the foot the last couple of elections.

I was telling people years ago just get behind the troopers and vote for whoever they endorse. Don't know who's running SPAM, but they seem to be politically savvy.


----------



## Joel98

Bye bye Marsha, hope the door doesn't hit you on the way out!


----------



## mpd61

LGriffin said:


> *FOP*, *MAMLEO* and *SPAM* endorsed Baker while MaHtha got the *MPA*.
> 
> http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...from-police/hhTY4gUXQUMsTg6MROUX7K/story.html


She got the MPA????? What in the PHUK was that E-Board or whoever smoking?


----------



## wwonka

pahapoika said:


> MCOFU ( state correction officers union ) endorsed Baker which is amazing since they shot themselves in the foot the last couple of elections.
> 
> I was telling people years ago just get behind the troopers and vote for whoever they endorse. Don't know who's running SPAM, but they seem to be politically savvy.


She also led the investigation into the Bridgewater incident where 3 Co's got fired. Phuck her.


----------



## wwonka

Mr Scribbles said:


> It's not the 30 year and out folks that are causing a burden on this system, it's all the other people the DEMOCRATIC legislature added into the Group 4 Pension.


No the problem is with secretaries working 32 years and then switching over for 1 year to get the group 4 pension instead of the group 1 or 2 that they actually earned.

Alot of people don't realize that our pensions are funded by us and we don't qualify for SS$.


----------



## pahapoika

wwonka said:


> She also led the investigation into the Bridgewater incident where 3 Co's got fired. Phuck her.


Looks like MCOFU had no choice but to back the Republicans and Baker this time.
Best decision they've done in a long time


----------



## Goose

mtc said:


> I'd love to know how the hell they did that - we've been trying to get Group 4 for decades.


<BJ.gif>


----------



## wwonka

mtc said:


> I'd love to know how the hell they did that - we've been trying to get Group 4 for decades.


 Take the doc test and become a screw , all you have to do is 12 months asa CO to get that group 4 pension.


----------



## pahapoika

mtc said:


> I'd love to know how the hell they did that - we've been trying to get Group 4 for decades.


Do what all our management hacks do. Run down to the county and back door the pension that way


----------



## Edmizer1

pahapoika said:


> Do what all our management hacks do. Run down to the county and back door the pension that way


 This loophole was closed a few years ago during the last pension reform. If you change groups during employment, your pension is "parsed" in proportion to the years of service you have in each group. If you do 27 years in group 2 and three years in group 4, you would now get whatvever your pension is under the 27 years in group 2 which is then added to whatever your 3 years of service is under group 4. Group 4 service no longer increases prior pension earnings.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I don't mean to derail a thread on pensions, but to simply chirp in that Martha will be long gone now.....until some other state office that she's always wanted and feels she deserves comes up for election, that is, no matter what the job is. State Sanitation Engineer? Martha has ALWAYS wanted that job and will run for it. Town meeting member in a town she does NOT reside in? She's ALWAYS wanted that job and will run for it. Constable? She's always wanted that job and will run for it.

Give it time, this daffy broad will NEVER go away and just work as a professor of politics at BU until whatever ever job opens up.


----------



## bok

Judgeship for Marsha soon to come is a bet to place...


----------

